# Froberger Harpsicord brilliant versus naxos, think it's fair to says naxos better?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have both Brilliant offering was a tad drab for me, while naxos under Vartolo's skills managed to pull decent rendition of the Harpsicord master that is moving, riveting, so that about iit.

But Brilliant dont hate me, i still find some brilliant release quite brilliant like you Jacobus vaet box-set of sacred music of gesualdo court music Giovanni de la la macque, to be fairplay, im about this principle

Virtueous is something not inerant to everyone, even when you have some of it you have to harnessed it even ,the more the better... :angel:

:tiphat:

''quote Jésus of Nazareth than lazarus came back to life''


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ah yes well Stella is a competent keyboard player and Vartolo is a poet of the keyboard, that's the difference. Vartolo's Froberger is the most uncompromising vision of bleakness expressed in music that I've heard.


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

I never warmed to Stella, myself - not just in Froberger, but in any repertoire. Vartolo on the other hand is a phenomenal performer, and pretty much everything he recorded is worth listening to.


----------

